# Player looking to join a PbP game



## ThorneMD (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi all.  I currently find myself in a position that does not allow for much table-top D&D.  As such I am looking to get into a play by post game since that seems like it could be better.


----------



## K-Slacker (Apr 13, 2007)

*Scorched Earth - Play-by-Comment Blog.*

It's not D&D, but if you're into post-apocalyptic settings and still interested in some online gaming, check out the following:

http://scorchedearthrpg.wordpress.com/


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2007)

EN World has its own PbP forum--Talking the Talk is where you start.

Check out the first post of this thread for a list of recruiting games:
http://enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161518

Follow the link for a given game and post there (not in the above link, but in the game's thread).


----------



## bilwar (May 22, 2007)

You can try my Homebrew Game at http://www.setbb.com/adhoc/


----------

